# Blue Glass



## debodun (Jun 30, 2017)

Cobalt blue glass was a popular collectible around 40 years ago. Here are some items I inherited.


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Jun 30, 2017)

Very pretty collection  De.


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Very pretty collection  De.



Thank you.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 30, 2017)

Beautiful collection. I especially like the fish.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice Deb, I have one big blue glass heavy bowl left to me by my mother in law, like Ruth I like the fish too.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 2, 2017)

I miss my blue & white kitchen - next one will be decorated that way again!  Those are beautiful!  Are these the ones you are keeping?   I will have to watch the antique and thrift shops for a set of those tumblers!.  Thank for the great photos.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 2, 2017)

I have a collection of the cobalt blue also and am only keeping the pieces I truly love.  Trying to downsize some but I love cobalt blue!!  Love yours!


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 2, 2017)

Very lovely collection.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 2, 2017)

Nice collection, Deb. Made me remember, my grandmother had a piece of blue glassware with a picture of Shirley Temple on it.


----------

